# gutting an elk



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

http://www.waryatv.com/read/video/1167

I think this is funny


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Yet another reason NOT to gut an elk! I was expecting the guy to ralph.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Eeeeeeeeeew


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

i think he went a little too deep on that one!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have seen that video several times, and I laugh my arse off every single time! SO FUNNY!


----------

